# Front Stage Crossover Settings?



## cubiclecrusher (May 21, 2013)

I'm curious to know what crossover levels you use between your "main" and your "center" speakers.

Do you keep them the same (ie all at 80hz) or do you set your center with a higher crossover?

I'm actually using 120hz across all 3 speakers, but I'm going into "experimental mode" this afternoon and wondered what others were using.

I'm making my job a bit more difficult because I'm playing with various, random, non-matching, center speakers. I'm actually using full-range bookshelf speakers currently. I'm using $50 lawn-sale speakers instead of the $300 "matched" center channel. My main speakers are Wharfedale 10.2's - a 2-way speaker with 1" tweeter and 6.5" woof. Right now I have an RCA Brand 3-way speaker as a center (which is a bit too overpowering), and later today I'll try with a small Klipsch KG 1.2. 

Since I'm playing around - what do you use for front-stage cross overs?
Have you ever tried to blend a "non-matching" center in with your mains? Got tricks?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well I use 80hz across all three of my speakers but they are all the same type of speakers that I bought from Chase HT. You can experiment but I would probably go a little higher than what your speakers range is. My speakers say they play down to 72hz but I run them higher. If I were you I would match your center as best you can with your mains.


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

80hz on all three but they are timbre matched


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

it is never advisable to use a higher crossover than 80Hz as the sub is then to easy to "hear" where it is located.
I use a crossover of 70hz on my centre and run my mains full range with the "dubble bass" turned on.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> it is never advisable to use a higher crossover than 80Hz as the sub is then to easy to "hear" where it is located.
> I use a crossover of 70hz on my centre and run my mains full range with the "dubble bass" turned on.


Tony, do you by chance know where the double bass option is located within the Onkyo menu?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its located under the same menu where you adjust the speaker crossover settings but its not available until you set your main speakers to full range (at least thats how it is on my 805).
Every time I run Audessey it sets all my speakers to full range I then sent everything except my mains to 70Hz


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

That's why I couldn't find it because the front speakers need to be set to large. Ok thanks.


----------



## cubiclecrusher (May 21, 2013)

Well, after an evening of experimentation I settled with 80hz across all 3 front speakers.

However, sometimes I think 100hz, and 120hz, clear up dialogue a bit more - but it could be source material because when I use a DVD, 80hz sounds good.

Anyway!

Thanks for the input.


----------

